
“Ghost in the Shell” Is a Poem to Hong Kong - baylearn
https://qz.com/950919/ghost-in-the-shell-is-a-poem-to-hong-kong-as-it-faces-the-20th-anniversary-of-its-handover-to-china/
======
jimmyvalmer
Sophomoric and far-fetched politicizing of a rubbish film.

